# Aviary questions and rescues in dc



## SnazzyEagle (Nov 10, 2015)

Hey guys, first post  nice to meet ya.
Anyway, I'm a high school student in the DC area, and I would like to get pet pigeon(s), but my mom has allergies. So the best thing to do would be to get an outdoor aviary. However, they're prohibitively expensive to buy. I was hoping to build it myself (not literally myself but with help). How difficult would it be to correctly construct a dove/pigeon aviary? How expensive? What about heating during winter? I have seen some places say heater and some just say plastic sheeting. Also, does anyone know places to adopt pigeon/doves in Maryland or Virginia?

So, in summary, any info on aviaries or adoption in the md or va would be great. Thanks!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Just got a bird from a local racing enthusiast for very little. He would have given her away for free. Look for a local racing club. They often are happy to find homes for the birds who don't win. They have no use for them after they lose. Also, try Craigslist in your area. And if you google pigeon wanted, and look under animal shelters near you, they sometimes have pigeons needing homes. They usually are happy to have someone adopt them for four or five dollars. I think people here and an organization in CA, Palomacy, give plans for aviaries online.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

Petfinder sometimes lists Pigeons and Doves for adoption.

For an aviary, you might also look on Craigslist for a "loft". An outdoor chicken coop or rabbit pen (if raised off the ground) might work. I would think some kind of heat would be necessary in winter, in your area.

But your best bet in creating a home for pigeons might be talking to a local pigeon breeder for advice. 

Check out these links, for local Pigeon clubs:
http://www.pigeoncote.com/clubs/clubs.html
(Maryland: http://www.pigeoncote.com/clubs/clubs.html#Maryland)
(Virginia: http://www.pigeoncote.com/clubs/clubs.html#Virginia)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

An enclosure where they go into to get out of the weather, with an aviary attached would be best. Not just an open aviary.


----------

